# converting 2010+ EU RNS-E (193 G) to NA spec



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

So theres alot of these out there on ebay at good prices right now (1-1.2k)

However i believe the north american conversion for these isn't availabe yet or hasn't been made public. Anyone know of someone who has successfully converted a new unit to US sw200?

I've tried the audforum.us RNS-E section but that died a while ago.

Also there used to be many US converted 2008-2009 EU units on ebay with chrome buttons from lithuania (rtv service or something) but they have all disappeared. All that is available now is euro only units from london.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> So theres alot of these out there on ebay at good prices right now (1-1.2k)
> 
> However i believe the north american conversion for these isn't availabe yet or hasn't been made public. Anyone know of someone who has successfully converted a new unit to US sw200?
> 
> ...


Can't comment for sure on the 2010+ conversion, but I've read somewhere about someone being able to do it. Since Audiforum.us updated their forum software that place has sucked  Anyway, I just got one of the aforementioned Euro units from London with the chrome knobs. I am going to update it and hopefully make it work for US. :beer: I've read all the instructions and it seems like a fairly simple process.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Can't comment for sure on the 2010+ conversion, but I've read somewhere about someone being able to do it. Since Audiforum.us updated their forum software that place has sucked  Anyway, I just got one of the aforementioned Euro units from London with the chrome knobs. I am going to update it and hopefully make it work for US. :beer: I've read all the instructions and it seems like a fairly simple process.


yeah converting from sw650 to sw200 is fairly straight forward. Did u get it on ebay? Which seller and how much?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> yeah converting from sw650 to sw200 is fairly straight forward. Did u get it on ebay? Which seller and how much?


Yeah I got it on ebay. Seller "russellzuza". It was right at $750 including shipping from London, and it was the version with the chrome knobs. Hopefully I can get it converted without any problems. I did notice that there are several 2010+ out there in the $1300 range, but since I wanted to add bluetooth at the same time I couldn't justify the extra cost right now. One day I might get the 2010+ and the new AMI...that would be awesome, but the $2000 or so to do it just isn't in the cards right now.


----------



## BobHackett2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Maitre Absolut said:


> So theres alot of these out there on ebay at good prices right now (1-1.2k)
> 
> However i believe the north american conversion for these isn't availabe yet or hasn't been made public. Anyone know of someone who has successfully converted a new unit to US sw200?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you've seen this yet, but you might find this post at audiforum.us helpful.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

BobHackett2 said:


> I'm not sure if you've seen this yet, but you might find this post at audiforum.us helpful.


LOL he posted right after that post you just quoted. With the same username. :facepalm:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

so i just purchased a 193 G unit off ebay

gonna get it next week and hopefully be able to convert it

i need

-Plextor PX-L890 burner : gonna order one off newegg
-NA nav disk (09/10 or 10/11) : havent found a better place than the dealership yet
-vagcom : gonna find someone local

i hope this goes smoother than dsg knob install lol


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> so i just purchased a 193 G unit off ebay
> 
> gonna get it next week and hopefully be able to convert it
> 
> ...


Haha man I don't see how it couldn't go smoother than the DSG knob install. If you have to send your RNS-E to me to convert it, you might get it back to find it has been converted to a pre-2010 unit .

How much did you end up paying for it? I know someone in the classifieds had one for sale for ~$1600. Good luck with the conversion!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TBomb said:


> How much did you end up paying for it? I know someone in the classifieds had one for sale for ~$1600. Good luck with the conversion!


just a little over 1g shipped. exhange rates took a dive in the last 2 weeks, would of had it under a 1g.

yeah he converted his and is trying to profit from it. i've asked him a few questions but he would rather sell his knowledge....not exactly a team player :thumbdown:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> just a little over 1g shipped. exhange rates took a dive in the last 2 weeks, would of had it under a 1g.
> 
> yeah he converted his and is trying to profit from it. i've asked him a few questions but he would rather sell his knowledge....not exactly a team player :thumbdown:


Ah, I see. That guy sucks, then. Hope you are able to pull off the conversion. That's not a bad price at all. I kind of wish I had waited to buy mine now


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry to [sort of] change the subject but out of curiosity what changed in the newer RNS-E?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Sorry to [sort of] change the subject but out of curiosity what changed in the newer RNS-E?


The main updates to the 2010+ units are:

Faster processor, higher resolution/better quality screen, ability to use Audi Music Interface, ability to use SDHC cards.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TBomb said:


> The main updates to the 2010+ units are:
> 
> Faster processor, higher resolution/better quality screen, ability to use Audi Music Interface, ability to use SDHC cards.


not to mention the piano black trim around the unit which matches my interior!

Also to update, the said user selling his unit is helping me out.

Today i ordered the Plextor burner, bought a 2009-2010 original DVD off ebay and am close to pulling the trigger on a vagcom


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Dang son. It must be raining loonies and toonies up there in Montreal


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Dang son. It must be raining loonies and toonies up there in Montreal


i'm being reasonable and keeping the A3 for another 2 years before i give it to the wifey, so i need to keep myself busy with it in the meantime


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i'm being reasonable and keeping the A3 for another 2 years before i give it to the wifey, so i need to keep myself busy with it in the meantime


Haha I, nor most people in this forum, have any room to talk. I don't want to know how much I've spent on my A3. I also plan on keeping it for a while though. If something breaks, replace it with something better, and keep on driving it :thumbup:


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

TBomb said:


> The main updates to the 2010+ units are:
> 
> Faster processor, higher resolution/better quality screen, ability to use Audi Music Interface, ability to use SDHC cards.


Ah I see... But not all of those would come with software? What benefits do you get if you upgrade old hardware to the new software? SDHC support & AMI?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Ah I see... But not all of those would come with software? What benefits do you get if you upgrade old hardware to the new software? SDHC support & AMI?


Nope. You get none of those through software alone. They are all hardware dependent.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The pre-2010 RNS-E models have been "functionally stabilized" at software level 260. Owners should not expect any future enhancements.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Today i ordered the Plextor burner, bought a 2009-2010 original DVD off ebay and am close to pulling the trigger on a vagcom


Make me a copy of the upgrade discs etc, and I'll happily mail you my VAG-COM to use as a loaner, if the idea appeals to you?

Keef


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> Make me a copy of the upgrade discs etc, and I'll happily mail you my VAG-COM to use as a loaner, if the idea appeals to you?
> 
> Keef


What about this? :laugh:



VWAddict said:


> Technically yes.
> 
> Audi didn't add dozens of complicated hoops to jump through, such as challenge/response authorization verification, and that's doubtless a good thing in terms of customer goodwill... - After all, nothing pii$$es a user off like a tedious and overly complicated phone-tag just to get something working that they've paid a tidy sum of money for...
> 
> ...


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Ah I see... But not all of those would come with software? What benefits do you get if you upgrade old hardware to the new software? SDHC support & AMI?


You can't get faster processor's and better screens through software upgrades. Its the main reason why i went with a 193 G unit, but it also cost 2x the price of a 192 unit



VWAddict said:


> Make me a copy of the upgrade discs etc, and I'll happily mail you my VAG-COM to use as a loaner, if the idea appeals to you?
> 
> Keef


Officially no, but check your PM's.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

TBomb said:


> Nope. You get none of those through software alone. They are all hardware dependent.


Not even SDHC? Odd given Garmin released an update for my GVN53 (Kenwood KNA-G510) which allowed the use of SDHC. Given that SD slot is solely for maps and nothing else, but you'd think it would be possible.

So if you get just about nothing from it, why do people want to upgrade anyway? Wouldn't the newer software also be designed to run on the faster CPU and thus be more sluggish on the old units?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

TBomb said:


> What about this? :laugh:


I'm not talking about copying any released codes... just converting the unit from EU to US spec. There is no code to do that

For clarity, I'm asking for the update CD. The DVD would be purchased, which would include full up-to-date license.

To my mind, that's legal and honest.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Not even SDHC? Odd given Garmin released an update for my GVN53 (Kenwood KNA-G510) which allowed the use of SDHC. Given that SD slot is solely for maps and nothing else, but you'd think it would be possible.
> 
> So if you get just about nothing from it, why do people want to upgrade anyway? Wouldn't the newer software also be designed to run on the faster CPU and thus be more sluggish on the old units?


Nope, not even SDHC. The hardware that is used to read the cards doesn't support it. 

No, because the 0260 software version is the newest software designed to run on the pre-2010 RNS-E units. There is an entirely separate software version that is designed for the 2010+ units. The newer discs contain two separate files, one for the old unit and one for the new unit, but like has already been stated, the 0260 version is the last version that will be developed for the older RNS-E.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> I'm not talking about copying any released codes... just converting the unit from EU to US spec. There is no code to do that
> 
> For clarity, I'm asking for the update CD. The DVD would be purchased, which would include full up-to-date license.
> 
> To my mind, that's legal and honest.


I was just busting your balls  While your post was somewhat ambiguous, I know that you are wanting the upgrade CD because it has to be made a specific way with a specific burner. It contains the same files that you would already have on the DVD that you have purchased, just with a couple of strings of text changed to force the cross-region update.


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

What the hell is a "EU RNS-E (193 G)"? 

 

Will my A3 go faster with one?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

The new 2010+ US RNS-E seem to have TMC. Will the converted version also have that?

Also, why couldn't the old RNS-E have a new version of firmware with TMC? Given that it has long been implemented in the european version.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Because Audi doesn't receive any income by enhancing previously-sold technology?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

TBomb said:


> I was just busting your balls


Yeah, I know... :laugh: I just wanted to make it clearer in case anyone got the impression that I was being excessively hypocritical or whatever.

Yes, I'd be purchasing a license along with the original DVD from the dealers.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

TBomb said:


> Nope, not even SDHC. The hardware that is used to read the cards doesn't support it.


Yeah that's the weird thing because I would have thought the aforementioned GVN53 would not have supported it in hardware but somehow they made it work. Similarly many Garmin handheld/portable units have been upgraded to use SDHC as well. Perhaps the Garmin units rely more on software to read the cards than do traditional card reader implementations, thereby allowing them to use firmware to change read/write support?



TBomb said:


> No, because the 0260 software version is the newest software designed to run on the pre-2010 RNS-E units. There is an entirely separate software version that is designed for the 2010+ units. The newer discs contain two separate files, one for the old unit and one for the new unit, but like has already been stated, the 0260 version is the last version that will be developed for the older RNS-E.


Ah okay I get it now! I was just thinking at the start of the thread that some people were trying get some of the functionality of the new units on the old ones but I guess that's not in the cards.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Zetetic said:


> What the hell is a "EU RNS-E (193 G)"?
> 
> 
> 
> Will my A3 go faster with one?


RNS-E is audi's navigation system

EU is Europe

193 G means new model (2010.5+), euro version

yes it will make your car faster since you will know where you are going


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

Or... It will make your A3 go slower - To an absolute dead stop in an accident because you're looking at the nav instead of the road!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Zetetic said:


> Or... It will make your A3 go slower - To an absolute dead stop in an accident because you're looking at the nav instead of the road!


 Not with the RNS-E. You get all the critical information in the DIS between the speedometer and tach, like next turn, countdown bar to the next turn, all the necessary info like time to arrival, miles left, etc. So you don't have to look down at the nav unit. Plus a press of the right steering wheel button will get the nav lady to repeat the info related to the next upcoming turn, so you don't even have to take your hand away from the wheel to press the non-existent buttons that are on 'user friendly' but 'dangerous to operate' navs.


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, I see my son fooling with his hand-held TomTom trying to re-set stuff all the time *while he's driving!* It's often quite disconcerting to ride with him. 

Yes, the fully integrated high end units with voice prompts and hands-off capabilities as you describe certainly would be the best to have. But I've always found a car talking to me unnerving, even when I ride with others. A number of years ago I passed up an Acura for my first Audi because of that damned voice!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

gps nav is to give you directional guidance so that you can keep your eyes on the road, it is not to remind you that your seatbelt is not fastened. You can turn off gps volume with the same button/volume dial if you want, it will be like looking at a map and driving at the same time.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

success

the workstation (couldnt get the vagcom to work on the netbook, so brought the desktop into the garage! thank god for wireless keyboard, mouse and wifi): 










reading NA maps! I also get TMC traffic info, sat radio also works now.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

-You got everything working???

Awesome!

Glad the Vag-Com got there (fairly) soon... once I got my ass in gear and shipped it off!!! :laugh:

If you can duplicate the conversion disc, I'll be a super-happy chappie!

Keith


----------



## degraffb (Jan 30, 2011)

Please take some time to write up a DIY for this!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> -You got everything working???
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> ...


I will send you 2 conversion discs as it depends on what software your unit is currently running (150 or 200). I had to improvise since the only available procedure had started from EU sw150 and mine had sw200.



degraffb said:


> Please take some time to write up a DIY for this!


Its coming!

Oh and the unit is GREAT!

The nav directions and info come through the DIS screen.

When using MEDIA button with mp3's on SDHC cards, artist and song info appears on the DIS screen and i can change track with the MFSW.

Traffic info is great, however i think its a free trail that sirius is giving right now.

The screen resolution is sick!

Best mod on the car so far!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> The screen resolution is sick!
> 
> Best mod on the car so far!


But probably one of the most expensive mods as well?

I wish I had money to upgrade my RNS-E to a newer one (mine is so old it can only read 2gb SD cards)


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Maitre Absolut said:


> The nav directions and info come through the DIS screen.
> 
> When using MEDIA button with mp3's on SDHC cards, artist and song info appears on the DIS screen and i can change track with the MFSW.


Aren't these standard on RNS-E?


Does the artist/song scroll across the top of the DIS? On FM, does the artist/song display/scroll across the top of the dis?





Maitre Absolut said:


> Traffic info is great, however i think its a free trail that sirius is giving right now.


TMC isn't broadcast over FM?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I read somewhere that Audi won't do scrolling because it might distract the driver.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> But probably one of the most expensive mods as well?


the KW's installed were the same price, though now that i think about it i would probably do CO before NAV. I'd say its on par as the best mod.



LWNY said:


> Aren't these standard on RNS-E?
> 
> TMC isn't broadcast over FM?


They maybe standard however some converted units have not displayed this info in the DIS.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

mike3141 said:


> I read somewhere that Audi won't do scrolling because it might distract the driver.


That is odd. I use to have scrolling artist/song display on my RNS-E until the dealer flashed my firmware and it disappeared. I couldn't convince them that I use to have it since a rep had the exact same car and he never saw his display artist/song nor scroll. Maybe the scroll feature was dependent on the car showing it or now, but then I thought the top line was basically a blank space for any attached hardware to show anything it wants, given that's what alot of the aftermarket ipod units do.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Concert/Symphony 2+ scrolls in the display.

RNS-E does not.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

VWAddict said:


> Concert/Symphony 2+ scrolls in the display.
> 
> RNS-E does not.


What can I say, my RNS-E did have it. Maybe it wasn't installed properly and the car still thought a Symphony 2 was installed in it.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

The car doesn't do it, it has to be SENT from the head unit... For example, swapping a Concert 2+ for an RNS-E will enable scrolling, and disable navigation directions. -The dash just displays whatever it gets sent, given of course that the firmware supports it. The scrolling output is sent from the Concert/Symphony 2+, but the RNS-E doesn't send that data. -It displays scrolling FM RDS on its TFT screen, but not in the DIS.

I blame the drugs! :laugh:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> The car doesn't do it, it has to be SENT from the head unit... For example, swapping a Concert 2+ for an RNS-E will enable scrolling, and disable navigation directions. -The dash just displays whatever it gets sent, given of course that the firmware supports it. The scrolling output is sent from the Concert/Symphony 2+, but the RNS-E doesn't send that data. -It displays scrolling FM RDS on its TFT screen, but not in the DIS.
> 
> I blame the drugs! :laugh:


just to clear something up, i switched from symphony II+ to RNS-E and receive nav instructions on the DIS. So its only a concert II+ that disables these?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

VWAddict said:


> The car doesn't do it, it has to be SENT from the head unit... For example, swapping a Concert 2+ for an RNS-E will enable scrolling, and disable navigation directions. -The dash just displays whatever it gets sent, given of course that the firmware supports it. The scrolling output is sent from the Concert/Symphony 2+, but the RNS-E doesn't send that data. -It displays scrolling FM RDS on its TFT screen, but not in the DIS.
> 
> I blame the drugs! :laugh:


I know what I saw. On the RNS-E, when using the nav, I would keep it on the map screen and when a song that is of unknown artist comes up on FM, I could just look up at the DIS to see who it is and what song it is playing. After whatever the dealer did, it stopped doing that and I now sometimes drive with the RNS-E on the radio screen to see the RDS info. My wife use to look over on the DIS too, so we can't be both high, unless she is inhaling my second hand smoke.:laugh:

Doesn't the RNS-E display RDS on the DIS on other cars like the R8?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

So I just picked up a used RNS-E 2011 MEDIA G...and it looks like i'll be needing some of those fancy pants disks...Any help would be greatly appreciated

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290613154225?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Picked it up for a stack shipped...in case anyone else is looking

EDIT: And yes my original RNS-E Will be for sale


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Maitre Bump...Check your PM's PLZZZZ


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

done


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have installed the new RNS E as well and I have to say that it is really great compared to the old one I had. This unit will pay for itself with the traffic updates, saving gas by finding the best routes. I recently used this nav when there was alot of traffic and i was really happy with the reroute it provided. The SDHC feature is great cause you can have a 32 gig card in the slot and never have to worry about music. If anyone is thinking of this mod, I woud definately advise that they do it.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rick89 said:


> I have installed the new RNS E as well and I have to say that it is really great compared to the old one I had. This unit will pay for itself with the traffic updates, saving gas by finding the best routes. I recently used this nav when there was alot of traffic and i was really happy with the reroute it provided. The SDHC feature is great cause you can have a 32 gig card in the slot and never have to worry about music. If anyone is thinking of this mod, I woud definately advise that they do it.


Really wish you hadn't posted that...for my wallet's sake. Ever since I did my pre-2010 RNSE retrofit I've wished I had spent a little extra to get the newest one. Now I'm probably going to have to pull the trigger :banghead:


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

TBomb said:


> Really wish you hadn't posted that...for my wallet's sake. Ever since I did my pre-2010 RNSE retrofit I've wished I had spent a little extra to get the newest one. Now I'm probably going to have to pull the trigger :banghead:


I sold my old unit and it helped cut the cost for my unit alot. Try selling the unit you have right and then find a good ebay seller and you can get a good deal. I even installed one of these on my B7 a4. It was more work because i had to change the faceplate and recode it but in the end it was worth it. I was able to sell my old RNS E from my Audi a4 for over $700. If you want the ebay seller name that i purchased mine from ill pm it to you, let me know.


----------

